# regulacion de velocidad motor dc



## jhony022778 (Feb 6, 2007)

Deseo regular la  velocidad de un mini motor de 12dc este asido acoplado para mover un potenciometro, el problema es que cuando se le quita la tension por inercia sigue girando y no es preciso la regulacion como dar solucion ???????


----------



## skull (Feb 6, 2007)

holas:

La mejor solucion (para el problema de la resolucion),seria utilizar un motor PaP,busca en el foro,hay mucha información


----------



## cliche (Feb 6, 2007)

una opcion seria esa y la otra es que aunmentes la carga en el rotor del motor me refiero a que apliques mas fuerza cosa que cuando desenergizes  este sea automaticamente parado por la fuerza que ejerze sobre el una caraga 

si es movido por una correa estirala mas para que esto  sea mas tenso

ahora para el control de velosidad
un motor cc posee la caracteristica que no nesesita mayor problema que variar la amplitud de la onda me refiero a la tension (voltaje)
esto se logra ovbiamente con una fuente de alimentacion muy basica la cual te permita variar los voltajes 

en el mercado existen infinidades de circuitos para este tipo de problemas solo tenes que buscar "fuente de poder regulabrle " para lo que nesesitas con 1A estaria mas que bien 

saludos


----------

